# first router job finished



## toma (Feb 24, 2010)

Dear friends, I have finished my first work with the router,so I would like to show off myself.
This is one bathroom cabinet with eight doors,white polyurethane colored.
The doors are matte glassed-(I am not sure it is correct term) :sarcastic:
It will be more convinient to do this using the CNC machine.:laugh:
Best regards.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks good Tomislav, svaka čast !
Does Serbia have any better woodworking specialty stores than Croatia ?
I was in Nis briefly once on the way to Macedonia. My wifes grandparents lived there.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

Great job.

Bob


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good, Tomislav!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice Tomislav! We usually called it frosted glass, but it works very well in your cabinet!


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice job Tomislav,
Looks just as good as anything you could get from a store, but yours must surely have the satisfaction of achieving that acomplishment yourself.
Sweet!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, interesting design.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello to the gentleman form Serbia: your cabinet looks great. Hope you will share more with us as time goes on


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nicely done Tomislav.


----------



## toma (Feb 24, 2010)

gav said:


> Looks good Tomislav, svaka čast !
> Does Serbia have any better woodworking specialty stores than Croatia ?
> I was in Nis briefly once on the way to Macedonia. My wifes grandparents lived there.


Thank you Gav,
I have not been recently to Croatia,so I can not answer the question.I suppose that you have more of them,
Pozdrav


----------



## toma (Feb 24, 2010)

DerekO said:


> Looks good to me.


Thanks Derek !


----------



## toma (Feb 24, 2010)

Robert Potter said:


> Great job.
> 
> Bob


Thanks Bob !


----------



## toma (Feb 24, 2010)

BigJimAK said:


> Looks good, Tomislav!


Thank you Jim,
minus 40 degrees is realy cold,close yours shop doors and make wodden
products.You need a lot of wood scrap for the fire !!!
Best regards


----------



## toma (Feb 24, 2010)

CanuckGal said:


> Very nice Tomislav! We usually called it frosted glass, but it works very well in your cabinet!


Thank you Deb,
I think that this latin proverb is valid only if the measuring failed !!


----------



## toma (Feb 24, 2010)

pemdas86 said:


> Nice job Tomislav,
> Looks just as good as anything you could get from a store, but yours must surely have the satisfaction of achieving that acomplishment yourself.
> Sweet!


Thank you Steve,
We hobbists usually do it due to satisfaction and joy !


----------



## toma (Feb 24, 2010)

xplorx4 said:


> Well done, interesting design.


Thank you,Jerry
Do you have any new wisdom?


----------



## toma (Feb 24, 2010)

gal turner said:


> Hello to the gentleman form Serbia: your cabinet looks great. Hope you will share more with us as time goes on


Thanks a lot Galturner,
I hope i will too ! I also like to watch other people works !


----------



## toma (Feb 24, 2010)

Dr.Zook said:


> Very nicely done Tomislav.


Thank you Doc,


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks great!! Nice clean look and the frosted glass is a nice touch.

Welcome.

My only suggestion is to datto your top and bottom shelf into the vertical sides that way the end grain does not show.

And if you leave an inch on the top and the bottom (below and above the shelves discussed), you can screw the cabinet to the wall without worrying whether the screws will show or not.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## toma (Feb 24, 2010)

timbertailor said:


> Looks great!! Nice clean look and the frosted glass is a nice touch.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> ...


Hi Mr Brad,
Thank you on suggestions,but I am afraid I did not understood them.
First,what is "datto" ? Also I do not understand the second sentence.
I have not any "end grain" and my wall mounting mechanism is inside the cabinet. What is the end grain at MDF material?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

toma said:


> Hi Mr Brad,
> Thank you on suggestions,but I am afraid I did not understood them.
> First,what is "datto" ? Also I do not understand the second sentence.
> I have not any "end grain" and my wall mounting mechanism is inside the cabinet. What is the end grain at MDF material?
> Thank you in advance!


A datto is a slot cut into your work. Usually you slip shelves into dattos for strength and so the shelf edges don't show.

I see that the top and bottom shelves have their edges exposed. I was suggesting that you try to hide them in your next project.

Not criticism, just recommendations for future projects.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I believe you might mean dado instead of datto. I thought datto might be a different spelling but I could not find any reference to it as being the same as a dado. 
Dado Definition: a rectangular groove cut into a board so that another piece can fit into it .
Actually that is just one of many definitions for dado.


----------



## toma (Feb 24, 2010)

timbertailor said:


> A datto is a slot cut into your work. Usually you slip shelves into dattos for strength and so the shelf edges don't show.
> 
> I see that the top and bottom shelves have their edges exposed. I was suggesting that you try to hide them in your next project.
> 
> Not criticism, just recommendations for future projects.


Hi,Mr Brad,
I have not any shelves on my cabinet,I have only left and right side doors with flush european hinges.
If datto is equal to dado ? I need not any dado for the doors,I suppose.
Thank you anyway.
PS.
For me,criticism is welcome !


----------



## toma (Feb 24, 2010)

CanuckGal said:


> I believe you might mean dado instead of datto. I thought datto might be a different spelling but I could not find any reference to it as being the same as a dado.
> Dado Definition: a rectangular groove cut into a board so that another piece can fit into it .
> Actually that is just one of many definitions for dado.


Thank you Deb,
I could not find any reasonably meaning for datto,perhaps it is same as DADO.

Serbian version of latin proverb:
Measure twice,cut once !-I suppose it is grammaticaly correct.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

We are glad you're here, toma...


----------



## jimini2001 (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful job. Very well done.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

CanuckGal said:


> I believe you might mean dado instead of datto. I thought datto might be a different spelling but I could not find any reference to it as being the same as a dado.
> Dado Definition: a rectangular groove cut into a board so that another piece can fit into it .
> Actually that is just one of many definitions for dado.


Yeah, ditto on the datto 

Any way, that's a great looking cabinet and for a first shot at the router, Fenominal! (go try and look that one up  )!!


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Not to further confuse things, but the cut referred to is not a dado either, but instead a rabbet.

The general term for that type of glass is obscure glass, Frosted (gluechip) is just one type of obscure glass.

But then, I am told us Canuckleheads talk funny. 

Nonetheless, that is a nice looking cabinet you built there, Toma. I like the design.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll help to confuse things even more by saying that I've always known that type of glass as 'opaque glass' .


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh I'm so confused!!!!


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

So, Bear Lee, tell me more about these rabbit joints, or do you mean hare? :haha:


----------



## toma (Feb 24, 2010)

thank You guys on interesting comments,
sory for cheating,but glass on my cabinet is not opaque,frosted glass and etc.
I could not find matte glass 2 mm thick,so I bought common transparent glass (2mm).
Than I put one layer of self adhesive plastic foil with this interesting (as on the photo)pattern,on the rear side of the pane !! 
I wanted my cabinet not to be heavy,because there is a lot of glass surface.
Best regards to all of you !
P.S. Now, I am trying to make one handy router table (cabinet)....


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice job on the cabinet.


----------



## mplecha (Apr 6, 2010)

nice work!


----------

